# Topics > 5G >  5G, Samsung Group, Seoul, South Korea

## Airicist

Developer - Samsung Group

----------


## Airicist

5G Live Demonstration

Published on Oct 14, 2014




> Samsung Electronics announced two industry first milestones in the development of 5G telecommunications networking technology with the fastest-ever 5G data transmission rate of 7.5Gbps, or 940MB per second in a stationary environment. The company was also the industry’s first to achieve uninterrupted and stable connection at 1.2Gbps, or 150MB per second, in a mobile environment from a vehicle travelling at over 100km/h.

----------


## Airicist

What is Next Generation Mobile Communication 5G?

Published on Oct 14, 2014




> Samsung Electronics announced two industry first milestones in the development of 5G telecommunications networking technology with the fastest-ever 5G data transmission rate of 7.5Gbps, or 940MB per second in a stationary environment. The company was also the industry’s first to achieve uninterrupted and stable connection at 1.2Gbps, or 150MB per second, in a mobile environment from a vehicle travelling at over 100km/h.

----------


## Airicist

A New World of 5G Mobile Communications with Samsung

Published on Oct 27, 2014




> Samsung Electronics ushered in a new era of ultra high-speed mobile communication successfully demonstrating 5G technology. 5G presented upgraded speed, 30 times faster than 4G. Now here we have a host of experts talking about the present and future of 5G that will be led by Samsung Electronics.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Samsung proves why 5G is necessary with a robot arm"
5G won't be just about huge amounts of bandwidth.

by Devindra Hardawar
February 25, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Samsung Networks talks 5G trials with Verizon

Published on Apr 4, 2016




> Nivi Thadasina, senior director, LTE & CDMA Engineering, Wireless Network Systems, for Samsung Networks, discusses a first-of-its-kind trial with Verizon of 5G using millimeter waves at the carrier's Basking Ridge, N.J., facility. The trials used spectrum in the 28 GHz band to deliver fixed and mobile wireless indoors, outdoors and in varying line-of-sight conditions. Multi-Gigabit speeds, as Samsung demonstrated during Mobile World Congress, can support applications like live streaming of 360-degree virtual reality video and 4K Ultra High Definition broadcast into a moving vehicle.

----------


## Airicist

The real 5G: Samsung and Verizon partner up

Published on Apr 4, 2016




> From Mobile World Congress 2016, Samsung, Verizon and TIA NOW discuss 5G test trials and how standards are already being developed for a technology that promises one hundred times the speed of our current networks and one thousand times the capacity. Woojune Kim, VP and Head of Next-Generation Business and Products at Samsung Networks, Ed Chan, SVP of Technology Strategy and Planning at Verizon and TIA NOW have joined this discussion.

----------


## Airicist

Samsung VP/GM discusses next-generation 5G networks

Published on Apr 4, 2016




> Mangus Ojert, Vice President and General Manager of Networking at Samsung Networks offers insight into Samsung's role in developing technology for next-generation 5G mobile networks. Ojert details progress around millimeter wave spectrum that went from the lab in 2013, to mobile tests in 2014, then, in 2015, mobile handovers. In 2016, Ojert explained Samsung Networks is conducting real world trials in conjunction with Verizon. Ojert also talks about Samsung's role in the development of standards related to 5G.

----------


## Airicist

5G City’, Samsung’s preview of the 5G era

Published on Jul 23, 2018




> Samsung Electronics has established the '5G City' to demonstrate certain aspects of the upcoming 5G era, where things will be connected throughout the world with a 5G communications network.
> 
> ‘5G City’ is located within ‘Digital City’ of Samsung Electronics in Suwon, Korea, and is made up of three parts: the ‘5G Stadium’, the ‘5G Connectivity Node’ and the ‘5G Kiosk’.
> 
> The Samsung Electronics Newsroom video provides a sneak peek at the forthcoming ‘5G City’ future.

----------

